# CP3 to make cameo appearance...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

in the movie Hurricane Season that tells the story of the John Ehret basketball team that was pieced together after Hurricane Katrina that eventually won the State Championship. Caron Butler also has a cameo.

Rated CP3
The Olympics are his stage for the next two weeks. But come Christmas Day, Chris Paul will enter a different spotlight in the movie 'Hurricane Season.'​

*Chris Paul, he knows spotlights. 

He felt their glare continuously during his two years as a standout member of the Wake Forest Demon Deacons basketball team. He felt them brighten significantly after becoming the star point guard of the Hornets, New Orleans' suddenly, deliriously relevant NBA team. And he's feeling them right now as one of the keys to the medal hopes of the U.S. Olympic men's basketball team. (First opponent: China. Sunday, 10:15 a.m., WDSU-Ch. 6.) 

Come December, however, Paul can expect a spotlight of a different kind -- that of the Hollywood variety. That's when the Weinstein Co. feature film "Hurricane Season" -- which shot here this summer under the working title "Patriots" -- is scheduled to open nationally.*

*Focusing on the John Ehret High School basketball team's improbable, inspirational post-Katrina state championship season, and with Oscar-winner Forest Whitaker starring, it's set for a Christmas Day release, a time of year typically reserved for studios' award-season hopefuls. It also will mark the acting debut of Paul, the NBA's 2008 MVP runner-up. 

Paul's role in the film isn't a big one, and neither was it a stretch for him. He and fellow NBA player Caron Butler of the Washington Wizards have cameos, cropping up in the audience at a pivotal third-act basketball game. *


Link


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh HELL NO!!! They're making a movie out of that dumb *** story??? I hate that school with a passion!!!!!!


----------

